# Unknown Type Loach(?) of Cute



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

Alright, I'll be the first to admit it, I really don't know what I'm doing with this little dude. The LFS lady almost killed him trying to stir him up to show him to me, and I honestly had NO clue where I was going to put him when I got him home, only I knew I did not want him going through that nightmare of that lady trying to stir him out of the rocks again.  SO. 

$4 down, and I took him home. Looked up water type and aggression level, decided he'd be best off in the goldfish tank, which I keep on the cooler side where there's plenty of places for him to hide, etc, etc, etc... :-?

The only thing I've noticed is that the cories are far less active with him in the tank. I don't know if he took their sleeping spot or if he's chasing them around after dark, but they are keeping to the back tank in the quietest corner lately. Usually they bounce around like cute little crazies. They just seem more laid back all of a sudden. Still very interested in food though, so I'm not sure if I need to be worried about them or not. The goldfish just ignore the worm-like creature, which, I've taken to describing him as my tank dragon. 

He has taken up preferred residence in the dark under a little bridge I have in there, and unless I'm feeding, that's where I usually see him. Though, today, he found this little hiding spot by the only fake planted plant I have in the tank. (The other fake plant in there is a silk one I use to baffle filter output and hide some of my airline tubing.) The water is somewhat faster moving, with multiple bubblers (3 near the surface and a large one bottomside) and two filter units. 

So anyway, no matter where I look I can't seem to figure out what sort of loach this guy is. The LFS doesn't know. They get in 4 at a time. They just know they are "loaches" and that they hide under the rocks in the tetra tank they are kept in at the shop. 

Soooooooo..................... I'm gonna attach some pictures! And someone might be able to tell me what he is? Other than cute.  He is a little hard to see but... he is a solid chocolate brown color, and about three or four inches long. 
CUE PIC SPAM!!! 











































































TL;DR/wheres the pics? 
Anyone know what sort of loach this little guy is?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I saw that same loach at PetCo last night! I wish I could tell you what it was. I am also interested in finding out what it is.

EDIT: just looked at PetSmart.com. That, I believe, is a Black Kuhli Loach. 
They grow to be 4" long, need at least 10 gallons, and are very peaceful. They require 72-84* degrees. Now I am wondering if I can keep one of these guys in my sorority.


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you, Darlin! <3 

I would have never thought to look at PetSmart's website for them. Maybe I'll get him a couple buddies if I can find a couple more next time I go to the city....


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep =) They need to be in groups of 3 or more. Oh, you can't tell the gender, but when they breed, you'll see green eggs. Hehe, I wouldn't mind them breeding :lol:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like a Dojo loach to me rather than a Kuhli. But Google it and see which one yours most resembles. Dojos get pretty big....much bigger than Kuhlis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Kuhlis really need a much larger school than 3 and a larger tank than 10 gallons, in my experience. If you only get a few, they tend to hide all the time. I would look to get at least 7-8, if not 10. And they are fast swimmers when they want to be, and a 10 just doesn't provide for that. While a 20 might be the absolute minimum, a 30 inch long tank would be the smallest I would keep them in. I don't agree with providing the bare minimum for pets. Different sources claim different "minimums", and often people that keep the fish don't agree with any of them


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, thanks for the info jaysee. I wasn't trying to say that bare minimums were ideal, but rather giving a basis, so that the OP can stack onto that and create a more beneficial environment. =)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I know, I didn't mean it like that. There are battles that are fought on the betta side, such as the need for a heater and what not. There are also battles on the community side, and "minimums" are always an issue. You have no idea how many people want to cram the biggest fish they can into the smallest tank they can, keeping them in the smallest "school" they can. Basically they set out to provide the absolute minimums - which I find ironic because they often talk about how important the fish are.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

If someone were to keep a fish in the "minimums" they should at least provide quality in other areas such as food, heating, and clean water.


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yipes, guys... O_O'' 

He's currently in my 50gal, I wouldn't even imagine anything smaller, with his body length at it's current length. 

I have been uncertain if he was a dojo; because I have not seen one a solid color that wasn't golden, online :/ 

so the best thing is to find out what this guy is so I can see if I can't get him some friends from some place that doesn't put my hair totally on end .... you really should have seen this woman who owned the store stirring up the gravel, he's lucky he wasn't hurt or killed. Yes, it was probably unwise of me to take him in the first place but ugggghhhh I just can't stand seeing that kind of thing. 


My original stocking goals for this tank sort of 'tanked' (hahaha). So as long as I don't add a fourth goldfish, I can focus on completing things with the cories, and mr loach if he needs a family (which it seems he very much does) in regard to further stocking. Suggestions would be boss from y'all. <3


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

dojo loach. how big is your goldfish tank?in a 55 you could keep 1-2 of these with 3 fancy goldfish if you keep up with water changes and have an adequate filter.if they are single tail goldfish , you are already overstocked.cories and goldies are not the best tankmates. i would put the cories in another tank.dojo loaches get on well with goldfish.they prefer sand bottom tanks.you will have to make sure they are getting enough food since they are with other scavengers.also they are scaleless fish.good to know for medications.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I definitely don't think it's a dojo. It's eyes are too small. Kuhlis have beady little black eyes while dojo a have normal eyes.

Dojos are group oriented, very social fish - I do not suggest keeping just one or two.



There's a really easy way we may be able to tell - how much did you pay for it?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Loaches are tropical fish, right? So they need 72-84* water.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

PetMania said:


> Loaches are tropical fish, right? So they need 72-84* water.


Loaches are no different than any other group of fish - some prefer warmer temps and some prefer cooler (subtropical) temps. Dojos for example are cooler water fish, whereas clown loaches are warm water fish. Most fall somewhere between the two, in the low 70s to low 80s.


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

*@Jaysee* I paid $4 from a tiny local shop that pays far more attention to their avian stock than their fish. The loach was hiding under pea gravel in a tank with some larger breed of (supposedly) tetras. Some of their fish prices seemed high while others seemed very low.


*@Sandybottom* The goldfish are fancies; black moor, veil tail, and pearlscale oranda, all fat and wiggly, and two of the three cories have been in there with them for over a year. They all get along, no one chases or nips each other, never had a problem, and have never had a single fish die out of this tank. If they weren't working out, I wouldn't keep them together. Why do you say they don't make good tank mates, in your experience? 



Also, the goldfish tank is 50 gallons. I am _very_ attentive to keeping up with water changes.

Little bit about the set up: I run a pair of Aqueon 30 filters (rated for aquariums of 30-45g, each) which are loaded with bb, and keep it heavily aerated with a surface bubbler, one mid-level on each side, and one large one, bottom-center-rear. 

I haven't had a bump in my cycle in over a year despite moving over 300 miles with all of my fish. I keep a very close eye on my water parameters, and am working towards fully planting the tank. My goal for the tank is to create an environment requiring fewer water changes while maintaining best possible water quality, and extremely happy, healthy fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Dojos are normally closer to $10 a piece while kuhli loaches are closer to $2.


I had no problem keeping Corys with goldfish, though there is the concern that a goldfish might accidentally (or on purpose I suppose) eat a Cory and get it stuck in its mouth. It certainly not to be expected, but it's not outside the realm of possibilities. How long the fish have been together makes no difference.


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah goldfish will eat anything, though. They're "always hungry". I certainly wouldn't want any smaller cories than my albinos, for that very reason...


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

as the goldfish get larger they will compete for food more.since both are scavengers the cories will find it harder to find food.if you overfeed the tank too much you will have ammonia problems.there is a balance there,but it is a tricky one.albinos can get rather large so there should not be a problem with the goldies eating them.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

dojo loaches have 3 sets of barbels and kuhlis have 4 sets.i can not tell by the picture.dojo can get 12" long and kuhli get upto 4". kuhli usually have a barred appearance. dojo can be pink,gray,olive,gold or even white with brown spots.


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

They do pretty good in regard to feeding, and I'm a stickler about keeping my ammonia levels in check  The tank is thankfully well established (almost two years), and I agree, it is a tricky balance, yes!


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

sandybottom said:


> dojo loaches have 3 sets of barbels and kuhlis have 4 sets.i can not tell by the picture.dojo can get 12" long and kuhli get upto 4". kuhli usually have a barred appearance. dojo can be pink,gray,olive,gold or even white with brown spots.


How do you mean barbels? ~


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The things around their mouths. That is a good ID marker, but I could not count them in the pics either.

Another thing, just for consideration, is that there are a number of species in the pangio group that can be sold as "black kuhli loach". Loaches.com is a great resource because you can find species by their physical characteristics rather than just by name.


----------

